# How can I disable ipv6 completely?



## wonslung (Jun 20, 2009)

is there an easy way to disable ipv6?


----------



## Oko (Jun 20, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> is there an easy way to disable ipv6?



If I am not mistaken, if you didn't enable IPv6 it is not working
by default. Have you turn on rtsol daemon?


----------



## vivek (Jun 20, 2009)

You can build freebsd w/o IPv6 -
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4008

By default it will not work until and unless you configured statically or via tunnels.


----------



## amilojko (Mar 31, 2012)

```
ipv6_enable="NO"
```
 in rc.conf.


----------

